# Need advice for car smell :(



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

I drive about 50-60 hrs/week, and my car has developed a nasty aroma. Since I'm almost always driving or having someone in my sweet sweet ride, I don't have time to sit down for a 5 star meal, so I usually end up getting Arby's or Dairy Queen food (mad delicious and fast and cheap in my area). I keep a bunch of the horseradish sauce in my glove box for my traveling food needs because it's great on everything. Since my ride gets hotter than that foreign chick in the first America pie flick, it can get a little musty in there, but I love that sauce.

Now the smell combination of fast food, horseradish sauce and randoms have filled my car. My car air vents are pretty much for show now to the point the I can't turn the A/C on without getting a blast of what smells like Swamp Thing and feet with a hint of a morgue.

I've tried everything from those Febreeze air vent clips to potpourri and even spraying 1/2 a can of Air freshener every morning. Now it smells like a trashcan fire collided with rotten potatoes with a hint of lavender. Most people don't notice at first, but as soon as the door closes, they get this look on their face like I just punched their birthday cake. I don't run the air at all, so if it's cold I have a blanket in the back that's got a cool design, but some people are too high and mighty to use it. If it's too hot, I usually open the windows, but the driver side rear window doesn't roll down so now I have to have them slide over if they need an open window.

I took it to a detailing place, and the guy wanted to charge me $120+ to fix the smell. Ya right! What a rip. So if anyone has an alternative, please help!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MPG-Unit said:


> I drive about 50-60 hrs/week, and my car has development a nasty aroma. Since I'm almost always driving or having someone in my sweet sweet ride, I don't have time to sit down for a 5 star meal, so I usually end up getting Arby's or Dairy Queen food (mad delicious and fast and cheap in my area). I keep a bunch of the horseradish sauce in my glove box for my traveling food needs because it's great on everything. Since my ride gets hotter than that foreign chick in the first America pie flick, it can get a little musty in there, but I love that sauce.
> 
> Now the smell combination of fast food, horseradish sauce and randoms have filled my car. My car air vents are pretty much for show now to the point the I can't turn the A/C on without getting a blast of what smells like Swamp Thing and feet with a hint of a morgue.
> 
> ...


I used to be a detailer so here's what you can do scrub the interior of the car with water and distilled vinegar or simple green for hard services then powder the carpets with baking soda and scrub them with water , then shampoo them with simple green all over again, vacuum with a wet dry shop vac . baking soda has a high alkaline pH which will neutralize the acids which are causing the odors.
Be careful on fabric seats, you have leather seats I go to saddle shop and purchase bottles of Lexol cleaner and conditioner it's wonderful


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Is it possible the smell is inside the vents and not from you and your 1 star meals? I'd Google it these days there is a video for everything. I replaced my brakes watching a video. I don't recommend it but it worked for me. I would let it air out with the windows or sunroof open overnight or something.


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I used to be a detailer so here's what you can do scrub the interior of the car with water and distilled vinegar for hard services then powder the carpets with baking soda and scrub them with water , then shampoo them with simple green all over again, vacuum with a wet dry shop vac . baking soda has a high pH which will neutralize the acids which are causing the odors.
> Be careful on fabric seats, you have leather seats I go to saddle shop and purchase a bottle of Lexol it's wonderful


Thank you!
I'll be getting to that soon (hopefully next weekend, got to get a LOT of fares to get this weekend to help with my child support payments I'm due) and will try to get everything as cheap as possible to help save more munney.

I have a few questions though :
1)Will any type of vinegar work? I only ask because I bought a huge Costco sized thing of apple cider vinegar a while ago because I thought it would be a good salad dressing but I was wrong, so now it's just in my cupboard staring at me and mocking my bad decision.

2)Will a cheaper alternative to Simple Green work? At the 99cent store there's some cleaner that's green or fake pine sol.

3)There's this huge glob of old horseradish sauce that crept through my glove box and had been dripping on the passenger side floormat that was gooey before but is pretty much a solid rock. It closely resembles a white hockey puck now. I tried prying it off the carpet but it won't budge, and I don't wanna hurt the carpeting too much if I don't have to. Any advise on lifting that fossilized sauce demon?

4)How much is Lexol usually, because I normally just use window cleaner on all the hard surfaces/leather and it hasn't failed me yet. Is Lexol better than or similar to window cleaner (generic brand, not Windex).


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

MPG-Unit said:


> Thank you!
> I'll be getting to that soon (hopefully next weekend, got to get a LOT of fares to get this weekend to help with my child support payments I'm due) and will try to get everything as cheap as possible to help save more munney.
> 
> I have a few questions though :
> ...


use only distilled vinegar do not use apple cider vinegar or anything you use for drinking.

Lexol is for leather. never use window cleaner on leather surfaces its skin you have to feed it and condition it. other cleaners and detergent with bleach it in cause cracking over time. for Windows I use hydrogen peroxide and the squeegee but any window cleaner will work just fine. don't use window cleaners on anything but windows. you can dilute simple green to a 50 50 water simple green solution to save money and for carpet cleaning you can dilute it to simple green about 20% simple green 80% water

your car sounds like a mess if I were you I would hire a professional detailer to deal with it you're going to make it even worse


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Toss the apple cider vinegar. Get a spray bottle at the dollar store, a little goes a long way. I didn't believe it but it works, half water half white vinegar and I shake the spray bottle before I use it. Get a dishwashing brush, everything will be gone.


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

Oscar Levant I'd love to have the extra income to pay for a professional, and I think $120 was a steal for how much I'm gonna have to hold my nose, but my witch of an ex takes all my money to pay to take our children and her new kids to gymnastics classes and Disneyland so much and leaves me with enough to cover lentils, ramen, and delicious Arby's.
I'm gonna try dumping a ton of the vinegar right on the brick of sauce and see if it loosens up. I just tried to pull it up, and it seems that it cemented itself to the floor mat which is now connected to the floor of the car with sauce. Should I soak it like 30 minutes a few hours or overnight? Also, should just flooding the floorboards work because the sauce seems like it crept under the floor mat (I can't see but I'm guessing the reason it won't come up is that).

5 Star Guy That's a great idea looking up about the venting on Google and stuff. I searched real quick, and apparently rats climb up and nest in cars when it's cold because the engine bay area is warm, so I might have a dead rodent or rodent family with how bad it smells. I just got Harbor freight cheap-o tools that bend pretty easily, but enough elbow grease should do the trick. Gonna try to take apart that and see if I find any of Snow White's pals up in my sweet sweet ride.
I can't leave my car open, because cars always get broken into in my area, and I don't want them taking my stereo, seatbelts, airbags, or blanket. If my stereo was gone, I'd be miserable not being able to listen to AM Sports radio in full HD.

There are also dark dark stains all over the seats that are pretty sticky over the back seats are cloth on the seat part (fronts were/are leather that's peeling like a hardboiled egg). Will color safe bleach or vinegar or window cleaner work for the cloth parts?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The car will stink of a new smell. lol Dilute the vinegar, the spray bottle is best. That solution eats everything, I was surprised how well it works. Crack a window during the day then to air out the vinegar and other smells. I'm not convinced the smells are from the stuff you mention. I'd bet its in the vents, could be mold and mildew. Google your car year make and model, its probably not just you. I think they say to clean out the intakes, the grill below the windshield wipers. This spray from the dollar store eats everything too, LA's Totally Awesome. It's yellow, not green and isn't non-toxic or anything, just cheap and strong. A little goes a long way, my rubber floor mats look brand new.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

Will putting box of baking soda in the car remove odor like it does in the refrigerator ? I'm curious. Sometimes people fart in my car and smell lingers on. I have cloth so I'm afraid the foul smell sticks to the cloth


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> Will putting box of baking soda in the car remove odor like it does in the refrigerator ? I'm curious. Sometimes people fart in my car and smell lingers on. I have cloth so I'm afraid the foul smell sticks to the cloth


That's a good idea I didn't think of, which is why I'm new here! lol I think you still need to remove the source of the odor. The car is basically sealed like a frig, can't hurt but I can see it toppling over with the way I drive.


----------



## Idunno (Nov 1, 2015)

such imagery, would read again


----------



## limepro (Mar 7, 2015)

This thread is scary, I can't imagine letting my car get like that.


----------



## Patriot Rider (Dec 18, 2015)

I've heard of people taking their cars to a detailer who uses and "Ionizer"...at least I think that's what it's called. It's a machine that pulls air through the vents, so it neutralizes the whatevers in the cabin filters, as well as all the upholstery and carpet. It's what they also use to remove cigarette odors from interiors before putting used cars on dealer lots. Don't really know much about it, other than I have heard people talk about it before.


----------



## Silverado15 (Sep 16, 2015)

Try changing your cabin air filter


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Patriot Rider said:


> I've heard of people taking their cars to a detailer who uses and "Ionizer"...at least I think that's what it's called. It's a machine that pulls air through the vents, so it neutralizes the whatevers in the cabin filters, as well as all the upholstery and carpet. It's what they also use to remove cigarette odors from interiors before putting used cars on dealer lots. Don't really know much about it, other than I have heard people talk about it before.


That is a really good idea. Either get one for your car online or grab one for your house. The home angle is better, you'll be shocked how dirty your air is. Get a power inverter for the car, under $20 will charge your phone just like plugging it in at home, power a laptop or tablet and toss the ionizer in the back seat for a few hours. That will eat the odor, after you try removing the source. An ionizer is low power, I have my home one on a low fan speed. Not sure how powerful the ones are that plug in the cigarette lighter.


----------



## Vanstaal (Nov 25, 2015)

There's something that detailers do which is called an "ozone treatment". It will get rid of any smell you have in the car. Another thing you may consider on top of that is to stem clean seats and carpets. This will eventually bring back the freshness to your car.


----------



## Chisox1125 (Jun 30, 2015)

Blunt Spray. Yeah I know it seems like a joke, but that's the actual name of it. A buddy of mine had a bottle of this stuff and let me use it (only a couple of sprays will do the trick). I haven't bought a bottle cause of the price but if they sell it where you are, get it. It's pure perfume oil hence the reason why only the two sprays.


----------



## borrowedtune (May 7, 2015)

When you're done with the above tips, make sure to change your air filter.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Ionizer and ozone are the same thing. I'd spend the money buying one, probably cheaper than one detail.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MPG-Unit said:


> I drive about 50-60 hrs/week, and my car has development a nasty aroma. Now the smell combination of fast food, horseradish sauce and randoms have filled my car. My car air vents are pretty much for show now to the point the I can't turn the A/C on without getting a blast of what smells like Swamp Thing and feet with a hint of a morgue. Now it smells like a trashcan fire collided with rotten potatoes with a hint of lavender.


................and you TNC drivers are always posting about smelly taxicabs...................................... Pick up twenty people every day who have varying hygenic habits. Pick them up in all kinds of weather as they put their leaky bags of pungent carryout onto your cloth covered seats and carpeted floors and see how fast they get filthy and smelly. At least in a cab we have rubber floors and vinyl covered seats so that we can use a little bleach, rinse and dty then a bottle of Spray Nine.

Try Ozium, Wally World sells it, but from your description, you might be beyond that. You might have to come across with the one hundred twenty bananas. In the future, you are going to have to invest the fifteen minutes and get out of the car and get the DQ or Arby's "for here". I do not know about Los Angeles, but the DQs in the suburbs, here, have not had a grill for years: it is all microwave, so it should not take too long for your burger. There are no DQs in the City. No Arby's in the City, either, although the suburbs do have a few.



limepro said:


> This thread is scary, I can't imagine letting my car get like that.


See above about picking up twenty people every day...................You can scrub and vacuum all that you will, but if you have cloth covered seats and carpeted floors, they absorb things that render stains and smells.



Silverado15 said:


> Try changing your cabin air filter


That is a thought, but it will take more than that.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

I've heard Ozium spray is a good thing to use for smelly cars. 

I use it, but have no clue if it works. I do know that it is heavy unlike Febreeze, so if you spray Ozium around the car, leave it for a while and then open the door to get the Ozium out of the car.


----------



## Alex Scott (Dec 19, 2015)

Sounds like all you need is a new air filter. But if the people funk is the true problem opt for a shampoo job at the car wash. Most places do this for less than the cost of a detail. If not find one, details are total balloney on the price vs what you get reality.


----------



## Dudess_Abides (Dec 15, 2015)

This post gave me the lulz. 

It's probably the horseradish stash, brotherman. I'd recommend eating inside the restaurants as well, and if you eat in the car, keep the windows down for a bit to let it air out. Same goes for pax who are getting off work at restaurants / have questionable hygiene / otherwise have odor issues. 

Keep the seats clean because whatever grease gets on those will carry. If you need to clean them, Target has a pretty sweet cleaner called Refresh which will clean your entire car including the upholstery and leave it spotless. 

I use Yankee Candle or Woodwick vent air fresheners as well. They're about $5-$7 apiece but last forever. 

I'm also a neat freak and clean my car 2-3x a week... Not always a full detail style clean, but always the seats and mats. 

Best of luck to you sir!


----------



## Hunt to Eat (Nov 19, 2015)

MPG-Unit said:


> I drive about 50-60 hrs/week, and my car has development a nasty aroma. Since I'm almost always driving or having someone in my sweet sweet ride, I don't have time to sit down for a 5 star meal, so I usually end up getting Arby's or Dairy Queen food (mad delicious and fast and cheap in my area). I keep a bunch of the horseradish sauce in my glove box for my traveling food needs because it's great on everything. Since my ride gets hotter than that foreign chick in the first America pie flick, it can get a little musty in there, but I love that sauce.
> 
> Now the smell combination of fast food, horseradish sauce and randoms have filled my car. My car air vents are pretty much for show now to the point the I can't turn the A/C on without getting a blast of what smells like Swamp Thing and feet with a hint of a morgue.
> 
> ...


Have you changed the cabin filter?


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Quit eating smelly food in your car and carrying extra packets. You can step out to eat fast food and get rid of the wrappers. Have your car detailed and the smells you claim are trapped in the ventilation system will disappear. They are not "trapped in the ventilation system" unless you squirted horse radish in there. Don't feel you can afford a detail even once or twice a year? Shampoo your seats and carpet yourself. Wash every surface of your car and watch those smells disappear.
I have to admit my car was starting to smell during the muddy season. Merely vacuuming wasn't getting the carpets clean. Treating myself to a detailing cured it. I have replaced the back mats with nice looking rubber ones. You just take them out and wash them.


----------



## uberpvd15 (Dec 28, 2015)

limepro said:


> This thread is scary, I can't imagine letting my car get like that.


I can't imagine Uber allowing a car like this on the road. #gross


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

MPG-Unit said:


> I drive about 50-60 hrs/week, and my car has development a nasty aroma. Since I'm almost always driving or having someone in my sweet sweet ride, I don't have time to sit down for a 5 star meal, so I usually end up getting Arby's or Dairy Queen food (mad delicious and fast and cheap in my area). I keep a bunch of the horseradish sauce in my glove box for my traveling food needs because it's great on everything. Since my ride gets hotter than that foreign chick in the first America pie flick, it can get a little musty in there, but I love that sauce.
> 
> Now the smell combination of fast food, horseradish sauce and randoms have filled my car. My car air vents are pretty much for show now to the point the I can't turn the A/C on without getting a blast of what smells like Swamp Thing and feet with a hint of a morgue.
> 
> ...


Perhaps your should recatergorze from "sweet sweet ride" to "sweet and sour ride" or "smelly ride"


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

First off, thanks again for all the advice guys!

I took some of your advice and doused the horseradish puck with about 2 cups of the vinegar/water mixture (about 70% vinegar, didn't measure) in a cup because the sprayer I bought from the 99cent store broke after like 3 pumps. I had also dusted the carpets before with some baking powder to help absorb some of the smell in the carpets. The horseradish clump started to slightly change form, but it mixed in with the baking powder and it started bubbling a bunch. I tried to wipe it up, but by the time I got back to the car the passenger floor mat was covered in a sticky bubbly film. the more I tried to wipe it up, the more it got run into the carpets more. I then dumped a bunch of 99cent store cleaner that smelt like fresh linens onto the floor mat to help clean it up and it helped for a few minutes, until I opened the windows and it started smelling like mayonnaise that has been out in the sun for a hot afternoon. The mixture seemed to make the smell not only stronger but a different type of worse 

I left the windows open as had been suggested, to help air out the car a bit. The next morning I came out to find the my sweet sweet ride was soaking wet inside. I guess the sprinklers had gone off and soaked the whole interior to the point I would have been better off driving through a car wash with a convertible. Now my stereo cuts in and out every few minutes and it's a headache to listen to AM Sports radio now. When I picked my kids up from their mother's, my son was complaining about the soaked seats, and even the blanket I had in the back was drenched so it did him no good. Both kids were complaining about the smell a bit more than usual so I think the treatments didn't help much.

I tried to take apart my ac/heater system using a youtube video I had found for my car, but I think it was a generation newer because non of the stuff looked alike, but it trenched on to see what could be making all this smell (as other's had suggested that my air vents may be haunted by the ghosts of 1000 landfills). I ended up breaking a few clips on the piping and stripping a few screws, and now everything is in my trunk until I can find out how to get it back together. Now when I even turn on the fan part (either heating or A/C) it makes a loud screech that resembles a pterodactyl screech if it were mixed with a warthog's grunt. Turning the heater on makes it smell like burnt popcorn, and of course, the normal terrible smell. All the fares I picked up on NYE were super inebriated, so only a few were really upset. I had to get a few trash bags from my house and cover them with blankets to protect the people from the backseats that look and smelled like low-tide at the pier. Luckily I made a few bucks, but the one's that noticed were so mad that a few stormed out and didn't even let me know before they were gonna leave. The nerve!

Last night I had to close up the windows because I didn't want my car to look like an aquarium when I got into it this morning, and now it smells like a locker room and sorta more musty than usual. I'm gonna have to keep the car closed up, because I can't have the radio soaked up anymore since my AM Sports are barely getting me through this ordeal. I'm gonna see if I can get some tape to fix my air ducts and find a way to get to the air filter to rinse it off and find if this helps.

Once again, thank you all for the help/support/prayers and hopefully my ride will be back in tip-top shape soon.


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

Sell the movie rights and buy a new car


----------



## devilmountain (Nov 24, 2015)

20 bucks at amazon, car ozone deodorizer.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00OXLVZHY/?tag=ubne0c-20


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

devilmountain Thanks for the link, but seeing how bad the electrical seems to be with my stereo , I don't wanna try the cigarette lighter adapter and risk electrocuting myself. If everything checks out with the electrical (got a bunch of random fuses that I should be able to swap out for the burnt out ones or make fit) today or tomorrow, I should be back in business and have my Sports radio back. That should lead me in the right direction towards if the electrical components have dried out enough. I've tried to keep the window down and drive as fast as possible (within the law of course *winky face*) to help the drying process, but it's starting to get more chilly in the evenings and that's when my major cash fares come in. Cha-ching!

The handvac that I borrowed from my friend didn't help too much sucking up water.  It ended up not turning back on, so it's still a bit wet in there. I'm currently considering investing in some of those Sham-wow towels because I heard they can absorb like 400% of their weight in water or something unless there a better cheaper off brand that would work as well maybe? The towels that I used were from the 99 cent store, and while they were a fantastic bargain, they don't really hold that much water. I end up having to wring them out so often that I might as well just wait for it to evaporate (let's hope for no rain here!)

On the plus side, I got a great deal on some more vinegar (free-ninety-nine haha *wink*) and hydrogen peroxide (also a five finger discount *winky face*) and a bunch more baking powder so I should be able to get into Round 2 of the clean-up pretty soon. I'll be using incense (found it in an old drawer, probably from late '90's - early 2000's by the look of the other stuff in the drawer) to cover up the smell of a sweat sock rainforest for now until I can find out how to get to the air filters and shower the car with some more cleaning liquids. My buddy said he knew how to get to the air filter and has a better set of tools than me (pause) so he thinks he can help get some of the air system back up. I hope I don't have to use incense for too long because it's getting ash in my sweet sweet ride and it's past Christmas, so it's shouldn't look like a Winter Wonderland.

I'm hoping some Scrubbing Bubbles will help the gunk that surprisingly hasn't budged through all the commotion. I've tried the dishwashing brush on almost everything, and it just seems to dig everything in further and rip the fabric like crazy. If I were any good at sewing, this wouldn't be an issue, but now the stuffing is coming out of the seats, so I had to duct tape it for the time being.

Keeping my fingers crossed and praying for the best here in the Arby's parking lot.
Thank you all for the kind words and advice.


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

Jay Young said:


> for the gunk: nail polish remover, strong stuff, be careful it will discolor carpet/plastic/anything really


Thanks Jay!

Would something like this work?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003Y8DI4K/?tag=ubne0c-20

I've been using a dish-washing brush that looks this plus vinegar (gonna try hydrogen peroxide later today) and it hadn't been working.










Do you think the acetone (gonna try for 100%) and some rigorous scrubbing should work fine? The description says works on automotive surfaces and will get tar/glue, which as far as I can tell, is the closest substance the backseat mess resembles.

Can stop by Walmart today for a huge jug of the acetone, but I might have to wait till tomorrow since I'm a little jammed up. Opened the glove box and the horseradish sauce got all over my paperwork in the glove box, covering my registration and insurance paperwork. So now I gotta stop by the library(unless they try to collect my library fines) and/or DMV to hopefully be able to print up some new copies. If not, gotta go to my kid's computer lab to print them, which they've let me do before, but it's a hassle explaining to my kid's teacher that my ex-witch stole my printer and I haven't gotten around to replacing it because I print all of 10 pages per year.


----------



## BuberXL (Oct 2, 2015)

Have you checked you CABIN AIR FILTER?


----------



## Uberduberdoo (Oct 22, 2015)

MPG-Unit said:


> I hope I don't have to use incense for too long because it's getting ash in my sweet sweet ride


This is so f-ing absurd, it's no longer funny. Didn't you have a horseradish drip for months forming a stalagmite on the floor below the glovebox. And you are now all of the sudden concerned about some ash...... It's clear to me now, this has been a complete cherade. Duct tape seats, radio issues (am sports....like who gives a shit or cares wtf you listen to), electrical issues this smell that smell, etc....you are no uber driver, you are full of shit plain and simple.


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

BuberXL said:


> Have you checked you CABIN AIR FILTER?


Gonna check that tonight if my friend can come over with his tools, or latest tomorrow.

Jay Young thanks for the advice! The taking the seats apart might be a longer process, but if it doesn't dry out enough, I think I'm gonna have to 

Thanks again for all the help everyone!


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Set your car on fire.


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

ColdRider once I get enough for my new ride, I just might need to give this one a Viking burial... For the time being, it gets the job done.


----------



## afrojoe824 (Oct 21, 2015)

melxjr F213 get a load of this guy... Troll or serious? Lmao one poster said he should change his title from sweet sweet ride to sweet and sour ride lmao


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

afrojoe824 Troll. He's probably a pax who went to dairy queen and got charged $120 for eating and spilling in the car.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

MPG-Unit said:


> ColdRider once I get enough for my new ride, I just might need to give this one a Viking burial... For the time being, it gets the job done.


Maybe you should resort to public transportation services.


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Maybe you should resort to public transportation services.


I do. I provide a service to transport the public. Not everyone can afford Bentleys and Lamborghinis and moonroofs, but we can all take pride in the cars we drive. This is something that I had been seriously lacking in, and wanted and still am trying to have the best sweet sweet ride I can. With all the great tips I've gotten here, hopefully it can be the best it can be, and then upgrade time 

Thank you all for the help and warm wishes.


----------



## F213 (Nov 3, 2015)

afrojoe824 said:


> melxjr F213 get a load of this guy... Troll or serious? Lmao one poster said he should change his title from sweet sweet ride to sweet and sour ride lmao


All he has to do is one simple thing. Vent the car by rolling the windows down. Let air flow thru the vents. No ac or heater, just air coming through the vents to air out what ever is lurking down there.

Edit... 5/10 if troll posts, I was gonna bite a few days ago.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

MPG-Unit said:


> I do. I provide a service to transport the public. Not everyone can afford Bentleys and Lamborghinis and moonroofs, but we can all take pride in the cars we drive. This is something that I had been seriously lacking in, and wanted and still am trying to have the best sweet sweet ride I can. With all the great tips I've gotten here, hopefully it can be the best it can be, and then upgrade time
> 
> Thank you all for the help and warm wishes.


That's what I mean, You won't have to worry about that sweet ride when you go that bus game. Step on there all day with food. I seen buses swerve like a lambo with a moonroof brah. Id take a Bus over a prius all day. Dunno where you're gonna afford a Bent... You doing Lux by chance? Those pax love the be publicly transported.


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

melxjr said:


> That's what I mean, You won't have to worry about that sweet ride when you go that bus game. Step on there all day with food. I seen buses swerve like a lambo with a moonroof brah. Id take a Bus over a prius all day. Dunno where you're gonna afford a Bent... You doing Lux by chance? Those pax love the be publicly transported.


I appreciate the advice! For now just gonna be plugging away. Haha not a Bentley next, maybe an Infiniti or Lexus. Baby steps.


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

MPG-Unit said:


> I appreciate the advice! For now just gonna be plugging away. Haha not a Bentley next, maybe an Infiniti or Lexus. Baby steps.


Lexus hybrid, if you're forealll mah G, used.


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Lexus hybrid, if you're forealll mah G, used.


Still a ways out (divorce and other expenses for now) but when the time comes, I may just hit you up for advice on the Lexus. Thanks!


----------



## bluewarrior7 (Dec 17, 2015)

Try some damp-rid too. I heard kitty litter and charcoal help smells


----------



## melxjr (Sep 10, 2015)

MPG-Unit said:


> Still a ways out (divorce and other expenses for now) but when the time comes, I may just hit you up for advice on the Lexus. Thanks!


Good luck on that divorce, btw... does she go out on tuesdays? afrojoe824 F213 XUberMike


----------



## MPG-Unit (Dec 30, 2015)

melxjr said:


> Good luck on that divorce, btw... does she go out on tuesdays?


Haha, no clue. She's not my headache anymore haha.


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

You are to articulate in your typing to be this stupid. You are writing a story rather.


----------



## Old Rocker (Aug 20, 2015)

Chili dog effluvium sets a nice mood.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

Lol he said leather is skin you must feed it..


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

SECOTIME said:


> Lol he said leather is skin you must feed it..


Reminds me of silence of the lambs.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

SumGuy said:


> You are to articulate in your typing to be this stupid. You are writing a story rather.


My thoughts exactly.

No way if it's that bad that he could survive pax ratings in the time it's taking him to get his car clean.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

There's probably a zillion detail tricks on You Tube. Be careful with solvents on fabric, ( test a small corner, first ).


----------

